# Mechanical release



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I know that several people on this list have worked on mechanical releases. While rooting around in my old stuff, I came across a mechanical release that I built several years ago, and I though others might be interested. My device was made from mild steel scrap I had lying around in the shop. Here are the parts.










No welding nor fancy equipment was used. The parts were cut using a hand hacksaw, a drill press, some rotary stones, and some files. The device consists of two thin steel plates separated by 1/4 inch pieces of steel around the edges. There is a trigger/sear (the long, angled bar), a set of fingers to hold the pouch and ball, and a spring for the trigger. The spacers are simply riveted to one of the side plates. This is accomplished by drilling small holes, inserting finishing nails, cutting off the excess of the nails and then peening over the nails. (Why did you think it was called a ball peen hammer?) This method of construction is actually very strong ... in the past, bridges and large buildings were comonly constructed using rivets. I made the spring from steel music wire, wound a couple of turns around a nail for form. Here is a frontal view of the holding fingers.









It was made by cutting out smaller pieces and riveting them together. In order to show you the simple mechanism, here is the device in the cocked position with one side plate removed.










Here it is in the fired position.










Here it is assembled in the cocked position.










In use, the ball is loaded into the pouch, and the pouch is slid between the metal fingers. The you grasp the device with your own fingers and draw. To fire, use your thumb to press the release. Here is what it looks like being drawn, ready to fire.










I played around with it a bit, but did not find it gave me much, if any improvement in accuracy. The mechanism might be useful for a slingshot crossbow. But I decided for an ordinary slingshot, my real fingers gave me better results with less fiddling around.

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## SuwaneeRick (Apr 4, 2011)

That's very interesting. If you decide to build a monster sling shot (something like Joerg has made) I could see making good use of that. Either way, it's "cool". Reminds me of something from the Industrial Age.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I have a release rhat I made also and found out the same thing! -- Tex


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Positively Ingenious.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

That is a great design!


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

That's great


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Great design


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Very nice.


----------



## tnsling (Jul 5, 2011)

*Very Nice Metal work !!!!*


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words, everyone. I forgot to mention that after it was finished, I used a cold blue solution on the steel and then light oil to help prevent corrosion. That is what gives the metal that nice dark look.

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## As8MaN (Mar 6, 2011)

Awesome!! thanks alot for sharing!


----------



## pgandy (Aug 15, 2011)

Sorry, I got my thread mixed.


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

Good Job Charles, I wish I was that talented.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

truthornothing said:


> Good Job Charles, I wish I was that talented.


Thanks, TON ... But it is really simple. I am sure you could make one if you just put in a bit of time.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

well when my arthuriris flares up I use a 1" Irwin spring clamp....works good for me...seems to still keep the ammo on target

OM


----------



## Slingshot Silas (Apr 4, 2013)

oldmiser said:


> well when my arthuriris flares up I use a 1" Irwin spring clamp....works good for me...seems to still keep the ammo on target
> 
> OM
> 
> ...


*Eureka!*


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

oldmiser said:


> well when my arthuriris flares up I use a 1" Irwin spring clamp....works good for me...seems to still keep the ammo on target
> OM
> 
> 
> ...


Yup ! Kiss .


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/32840-new-professional-release-aid/

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/19680-another-mechanical-release-from-dankung/


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

:bowdown: Saludos , Señor Charles


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

I just saw this 2011 post.

That's a good "steam punk" project for sure Chas. Actually, using some Al alloy for the sides (not for abrading parts) would lighten it a bit.e p

I'd bet this design could be patented and selling the patent would be profitable.

That's one ingenious release. I really appreciate good iron work like that.

I was going to make a Joerg type release but cancelled the idea for I felt my fingers would work as well. It was good you did the experiment however, ya neva know til ya try, right? I did make a Joerg release on my carbine (and gave him credit).


----------

